# DYI cold air intake and code P0411



## pnr001 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello to all, just installed a DYI cold air intake on a 2007 Jetta 2.5 . I kept the oil breather on stock intake but cut the intake at the SAI connection to install silicone tube, MAF and then filter and put small breather filter on end of SAI tube. I also did the MAF insert modification as per this thread, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4189770. After a couple a starts, I have the P0411 code, secondary air injection system has an incorrect flow. I understand the principle behind this code. I just need to know if anyone else has experiended this issue. Sould I try removing the MAF insert or remove the breather filter to see if code clears. When I did MAF insert, I made sure wires in MAF where not damaged. Any ideas will be helpful and appreicated. Thank you


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Possibly the filter is to/more restrictive than the stock setup, open to intake, and is not allowing the pump to pull enough air, or its having to work to hard to pull the air and thinks its not getting enough. Pump working to hard could cause a code because of more electrical resistance. 

Why did you not leave the SAI connected to the intake tube? I havent seen a stock intake tube in a while, sorry if its an obvious reason.


----------



## pnr001 (Dec 3, 2012)

The bend of the stock intake was to sharp to put the silicone tube on and have the air filter sit behind the headlight. Its looks like this but filter is still in engine bay. http://cdn.carthrottle.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/jetta6-540x405.jpg 

I took off the filter for now to see if the code will clear. Will post what happens.


----------

